# Frog - What type?



## hardcorey007 (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what type of frog this is? Found in Darwin in the Northern Territory.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (May 14, 2009)

wow.... it looks like an Albino White Lipped?


----------



## kandi (May 14, 2009)

whatever it is it is blending into its surroundings


----------



## Nephrurus (May 14, 2009)

Litoria rothii


----------



## hotdog85 (May 14, 2009)

*frog*

hey is the frog still in sight


----------



## Acrochordus (May 14, 2009)

Roth's Tree Frog (_Litoria rothii)_


----------



## PhilK (May 14, 2009)

Are they always that colour?


----------



## LauraM (May 14, 2009)

Wow awesome frog, looks like the ones i found in carnarvon.... i hope noone went to use the soap and realised they were holding a frog!!


----------



## hardcorey007 (May 14, 2009)

hotdog85 said:


> hey is the frog still in sight


 
Not at the moment. It lives in the showers at work. I noticed it a week ago and it has stayed there for that long. Why's that?


----------



## JasonL (May 14, 2009)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> wow.... it looks like an Albino White Lipped?



LOL.... a couple of things you might want to look at, like eye colour and distributions of White lippeds...


----------



## JasonL (May 14, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Are they always that colour?



No, they can vary to a degree like most frogs.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

WOW its Albino


----------



## JasonL (May 14, 2009)

Here's one from North Qld.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 14, 2009)

JasonL said:


> No, they can vary to a degree like most frogs.



Do they not change colour when active/inactive like _L. peroni_? _peroni_ look quite similar when inactive.


----------



## waruikazi (May 14, 2009)

Bro you need to keep that frog. It is totally legal to keep frogs from the wild in the NT.


----------



## PhilK (May 14, 2009)

Looks like the white chocolate frogs you get from the corner shop.Yum.


----------



## eipper (May 14, 2009)

Litoria rothi like L. peroni do have a marked shift from Day to Night Colours.

Many rothi are almost white at night (especially when on a light background like a soap dish) and usually revert to more crptic mottled brown during the day. However some frogs will stay light and others mottled for most of the time regardless.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Acrochordus (May 14, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Looks like the white chocolate frogs you get from the corner shop.Yum.


It does to, Thanks Tim.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 14, 2009)

eipper said:


> Litoria rothi like L. peroni do have a marked shift from Day to Night Colours.
> 
> Many rothi are almost white at night (especially when on a light background like a soap dish) and usually revert to more crptic mottled brown during the day. However some frogs will stay light and others mottled for most of the time regardless.
> 
> ...



Oh right, I though it was the other way around, as all the _L. peroni _I see at night are dark and mottled and at day they're really pale, must be the surroundings.


----------



## hardcorey007 (May 15, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh right, I though it was the other way around, as all the _L. peroni _I see at night are dark and mottled and at day they're really pale, must be the surroundings.


 
Dan, That's sounds more correct because this photo was take at the middle of the day when the frog was bathed in natural sunlight.


----------

